# Advice from people with thin fine oily hair please!



## muze007 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi girls,

I am in my early twenties and already have a serious thinning problem. I have fine hair with lots of baby hair standing up in the air that are hard to tame. A sheer amount of any hair product will easily weight my hair down. But the worst part is I have thin hair due to hair loss. My hair thinning issue is further accentuated by my large scalp surface. I know my hair is falling out due to oil and dead skin build up because I can see them (yellow clump) on the root of fallen hair. Sometimes I would even get acne bumps on my scalp. I shampoo everyday but doing so has taken a toll on my hair strands, plus I feel like daily shampooing made my scalp oilier sooner.

I inherited my overactive sebum production from my dad. He told me to wash my hair everyday or else I will be bald like him soon. But being a girl with long hair, washing my hair everyday is not good for my hair strands. So it becomes a catch22 situation: if I don't wash my hair everyday, more hair will fall out; if I wash it everyday, the hairs strands will be dull, dry, and damaged.

I dismissed my poor scalp health for a few years and tried to "train" my scalp to be washed every other day. But it has gotten to a point that demands full attention.

I also have an overactive sebum production problem with my face. There are lots of oil control products out there which I can use (oil absorbing sheets, oil controlling skin care, BHA, etc). But I have never heard of any such products made for scalp and hair. The other day I almost couldn't stop myself from pouring my skincare products on my scalp!

I searched on the internet and found this:

*Scalp Condition*

Keep your scalp in optimum condition by preventing build-up of oils and other products. If you don't, hair follicles become blocked, and your hair cannot then be conditioned and lack of condition (moisture) will create frizzy and dry hair. It will also limit the amount of hair that can grow, and it will start to decrease in density. Thinning hair often starts in this way, when hair follicles become clogged by dried oils, fatty acids and hair product build-up.

I know I need to get rid of dried oils, fatty acids and dead skin on my scalp but am clueless on what kind of product and regimen to use other than shampooing everyday. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 31, 2009)

Have you considered Accutane - it can stop production of your oil glands and therefore prevent your scalp from being oily.

It is prescribed and monitored by a dermatologist.

I went on it twice, for acne and severly oily facial skin. Within two months of treatment, i could easily go a week without having to wash my hair as I had no more oil in my scalp.

Prior to Accutane, I use to have to wash my hair daily because of all the oiliness. Now I usually wash my hair every 4-5 days.

Hope this info helps


----------



## magosienne (Nov 1, 2009)

You could also try clay, green or morroccan clay and apply this on your hair, it's great to absorb excess oil. I think you should also talk to a doctor about that problem, he could surely find something to help regulate the oil production.


----------



## lklmail (Nov 1, 2009)

Baby shampoo is good for oil control, especially if you leave it on for a minute or so to soak up after you lather. I have to keep my hair cut no longer than chin length; otherwise it looks flat and limp. A few layers help too. My hair has been fine and thin my whole life and oily since puberty. Good luck!


----------



## giggles1972 (Nov 2, 2009)

I too have very fine, limp hair and the baby hairs drive me crazy!!!! Very anxious to hear other peoples responses!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 2, 2009)

I forgot, layers are important, otherwise i get curtain hair. You can also part your hair differently, on the side instead of the middle, and switch sides regularly.

I recently went to the hairdresser and i also got told i should avoid braiding my hair as it creates twists that make it more fragile.

For the baby hairs, i haven't really found a solution, but i never part my hair in a perfect middle line so the little hairs i have there never stick out.


----------



## laurie_lu (Nov 3, 2009)

Tea Tree oil shampoo.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Nov 6, 2009)

try adding witch hazel to your scalp at night with a cotton ball. i have oily hair and this works wonders for me.


----------



## muze007 (Dec 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MissMaryMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif try adding witch hazel to your scalp at night with a cotton ball. i have oily hair and this works wonders for me. A new idea to me, I'll definitely give that a try.


----------



## katnahat (Dec 4, 2009)

I have thin, VERY oily hair. I always wash my hair every day. I can't go a day without washing it.

I have found Herbal Essences "Body Envy" or "Color me happy" shampoo is great. The best conditioner EVER is Herbal Essences "None of Your Frizzness".

http://www.herbalessences.com/us/col...onditioner.png

The best thing to do with oily hair is to NEVER put conditioner at the roots of your hair. All of the oil concentrates at the scalp and the rest of your hair will be frizzy. I put conditioner on my hair about 3" away from the roots.

For fly away hair try SunSilk's "Waves of Envy". There is no hard feel and keeps hair looking nice. I love it!

http://a1468.g.akamai.net/f/1468/580...182172/200.JPG


----------



## muze007 (Dec 4, 2009)

I went to my local whole foods store and they only carry 2 brands of witch hazel, both of which contains alcohol (to preserve, I guess). I really don't want to let alcohol touch my hair and scalp. Do you know where can I get 100% pure witch hazel in stores?


----------



## alexdo (Dec 31, 2009)

For thin and oily hair it is best use oil control shampoo and conditioner. You should cut your hair very short with layers. It gives a volume to your hair anf you can maintain it easily.


----------

